# Welcome to the Photography Forum!



## RustyBrown

Just a quick hello if this is the first time you've made it to our little section of the board. I've been here for a few years now and I think you'll find this is a great place to get answers, advice and constructive criticism from a group of some fine people. Please don't be shy.

For the regulars here this thread will now take the place of all stickys on the board. I'm developing it on the fly so if there's a thread you'd like to see included in this index please reply to this thread. I will delete your responses once the link has been moved to the index.

*Contest Topic Suggestions*
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=103808


*Recommended Reading*
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=1370405#post1370405

*Photography Tutorials*

Basic Understanding / Composition / Inspiration
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=54857

Understanding Exposure
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=101520

Understanding Histograms
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=108387

Glossary of Photographic Terms
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=110038

Rule of Thirds
http://www.thinctanc.co.uk/design/p...utorial_02.html

*Post Processing Tutorials*

Airbrushing/Skin Touch-ups
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=107717

HDR (High Dynamic Range) Tutorial
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=106568

http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/cambridge-gallery.htm (examples)

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/tutorials/hdr.shtml

http://www.naturescapes.net/072006/rh0706_1.htm

Paint Shop Pro Frame Tutorial
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=104429

Printing Images from Photoshop
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=107156

Creating Frames in Photoshop
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=104266

Another Blurred Frame Tutorial
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=105494

PS Elements Frame Tutorial
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/s...66&page=3&pp=10

Sharpening
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=112812

Selective Coloring
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=115733

*Useful Links*

Camera Reviews, Facts & Comparisions
http://www.dpreview.com/

Photoshop Techniques on youtube
http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...p&search=Search


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott

Hey Rusty, here is a good site for the guys who have any more questions about Photography.

www.photozo.com I think you will like it. I use it a lot


----------



## jeffsays

hi thanks.i like photography..ya it would be helpful for me.:camera:.


----------



## pg542

very cool idea,,,,Thanks RS,,,,,


----------



## AGRubio

Open discussion of resolution, digital conversions, Raw vs. JPG, and anyother questions that would come up... Thanks for your work


----------



## PincheGringo

*Nikon dslr*

Great to see a forum for the photo geeks out there, recently purchased the new Nikon 3200 Dslr 24 MP. Finally putting down the basic point and shoot. This camera is way over my head and hoping to learn all it can do. Also great info and links provided. My question is see that this camera allows for after market lenses and which brand. Does this truly matter for a beginner, surely would be able to tell the diffrence from the standard 55mm that came with it jumping up to a 200mm,300mm.
Thanks.


----------



## keeper1960

*posting pictures ????*

hi there.
Im new here to this site. would love to post some pictures but havent a clue how to do that here..
Any help would be appreciated.
thanks
PMO!tuna!


----------

